# Stahls’ Announces Free November Heat Printing Webinars



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is offering a series of live how-to classes this month via Stahls’ TV. These free webinars will be hosted by some of the industry’s leading experts. Attendees, whether seasoned veterans or just starting out, will gain in depth knowledge about new technology in heat printing and how to make the most of their heat printing business. 

Reserve a spot now before classes fill up. Registration is free and easy. November 2014 webinars include: 
Stahls’ Heat Press Success Class – Courtney Matlick
November 4, 11 am – 12:30 pm EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/8719579467555147522 

Stahls’ Vinyl Cutter Success Class – Courtney Matlick
November 4, 2 pm – 3:30 pm EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/8791902043895226626

Making CADWORXLive Work for You – Josh Ellsworth
November 5, 2 pm – 4 pm EST https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/7850492491611991042

The Bling Report: Trends that Make Sales Sparkle – Courtney Matlick
November 3, 11 am – 12:30 pm https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/2453768365145227266

Investment Advice: DTG vs Print/Cut vs Vinyl Cut – Zach Ellsworth
November 6, 2 pm – 3:30 pm https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/7374235731559444225

CAD-CUT®: Calculating Costs and Selling Prices – Josh Ellsworth
November 7, 11 am – 1 pm 
https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/8465910040399982337

For additional webinars, visit stahls.com/events. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

